# A small step on the path to a cure?



## Tillane (Sep 7, 2010)

Study shows ME/CFS 'virus link' found in children

Heard this on Radio 4 this morning and nearly dropped my toothbrush. Fingers crossed they're right, and that a cure is now just a matter of time.


----------



## Anne Lyle (Sep 7, 2010)

A cure would certainly be good a good thing - I have a writer friend with severe ME, and he finds it incredibly debilitating.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 7, 2010)

I very much hope a cure comes soon too, but I'm not sure this will advance it much, as the same thing has already been shown in several studies of adults.

It certainly is a bizarre and frustrating affliction, with almost every sufferer seeming to have a slightly different set of symptoms, and no knowing why they have it, nor whether it will go away in a couple of years or last a lifetime.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 7, 2010)

A freind of mine was diagnosed with ME some 25 years ago and she has hardly left the house in that time. However in her case, after much research on her own, and sending blood samples off to a specialist lab in the States they have now determined that she was mis-diagnosed and in fact has had Limes (Lymes?) disease for over 25 years. Unfortunately this is also extremely hard to diagnose and was not well known 25 years ago. Also unfortunately after having it for so long they don't hold out much hope for treating it now


----------

